# 55 gal tank good enough for an eel?



## PorschaLei

I am on the fence of stocking up my 55 gal tank with either fresh or saltwater. If i choose salt water i would want an eel but im not interested in the snowflake eel and perhapse a one or two large Angels. Does anyone have any input.


----------



## Adam

If you want a moray eel like the one in the picture and large angels a 55 is gonna be WAYYYYYY too small... those green moray eels can get up to 4 or 5 feet long.. that's longer than a 55.. angels can get over a foot.. now if you did a snowflake and some dwarf angels you might be in business..


----------



## PorschaLei

Yea im thinking that may have to be my best bet i was looking at a Fimbriated Moray Eel but its hard to find info on them their size also fluctuates some say min 50 gal some say min 100+ gal.


----------



## funlad3

http://aquarium-fish.liveaquaria.co...:marinefish&isort=score&method=and&ts=results

Each embedded picture has a bunch of info on each eel, including minimum tank size. Good luck!


----------



## Flishstar

I would try a "freshwater" snowflake moray... They're hardier than most other morays and have the basic body plan of green morays, which adds to the appeal. I've never kept them in saltwater, but I know it has been done.


----------



## funlad3

Just to clarify, there are indeed a few Fresh Water Moray Eels, but they should NOT ever be converted into full salinity Salt Water.


----------



## PorschaLei

thanks for all the info, i am really liking the ghost eel now only having a 55 gal tank and reading the compatibility chart looks like large angels and boxfish are i would be leaning towards a large angel but which one would fit ok in my tank?


----------



## funlad3

I still wouldn't even try one of these, unfortunately. Firstly, you usually wouldn't see it, as it's nocturnal. Furthermore, they sound to be difficult to get to eat. Even if they're easier than the blue or black ribbon eel (which I beleive is the same fish by the way), that says absolutely nothing. Furthermore, they get very large. Even though they spend most of their time holed up in the rocks, that doesn't mean that they never change spaces. If you really want a moray, I'd try a snowflake. If you absolutely wouldn't be open to trying one, then expect to spend some serious money on a Golden Dwarf Moray Eel, _Gymnothorax melatremus_. They rarely break 12 inches, but they're sort of rare, so you're likely to pay over $200 for one...

You could also try getting a wolf eel, actually a dottyback. They're a lot more easy to keep, look extremely similar to eels, can be found relatively commonly, and are cheaper. Plus, you could probably also get away with a wrasse of some sorts in the tank with it. 

Good luck!


----------



## PorschaLei

Thanks a lot for the advice although im so heart set on a moray i think a snowflake with a couple dwarf angels might be key, this would also be my first saltwater aquarium i think sometimes i let my ambitions get a little ahead of myself


----------



## funlad3

A snowflake and a single dwarf angel would be a cool combo. I advise against multiple dwarfs unless you can get a proven pair; they like to try and kill each other.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Those Greens like in the picture can hit 11 feet! Snowflakes will also get too big, but it'll take awhile. They're worth it, though!


----------



## PorschaLei

Thanks, well i will def. look for a proven pair thanks for the advice my luck i would have stocked my tank with a bunch of homicidal angels. @theoldsalt one day im going to get a tank large enough to house one of those amazing creatures.


----------



## funlad3

TOS, what sized tank would you even recommend putting one in? Even an eight foot tank sounds small, so wouldn't it have to be custom?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Kept mine in 65,000 gallons. That looked about right.


----------



## Obsidian

LOL TOS, yeah, I would say that would do it.


----------



## funlad3

What were the tank dimensions?


----------



## PorschaLei

Wow thats pretty intense at 65,000 gal id def love to know those dimentions


----------



## Obsidian

funlad3 said:


> What were the tank dimensions?


EnormousXgiganticXhumongus


----------



## funlad3

So the volume was actually awesome cubed.


----------

